# [GEN] Donkey dies following dog attack - BBC News



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/northern_ireland/7389728.stm&cid=0&ei=3dEiSIWGFZTw8ASkr6ygAw&usg=AFrqEzeW6t1s-Uxz6if24T8idTFeQjFsdA">Donkey dies following <b>dog attack</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>BBC News, UK -</font> <nobr>12 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The animal was in a field off Rashee Road last Thursday when she sustained injuries to her face and throat. A vet attended the injured animal, but she later <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

